# Anyone recommend a small oil filled rad?



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

HI , I want to get a small oil-filled radiator to leave on a frost setting whilst the van is on the drive, and perhaps as background warmth when we're out and about. Can anyone recommend one?
cheers
David W


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we have a delonghi bambino - excellent little unit - as an example see the amazon link

bambino

you could get it cheaper elsewhere, or cheaper makes are available


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

You can buy industrial space heater elements, usually listed as 'anti-condensation heaters'.

I see ratings from 50W up to 1kW , most are metal construction with finned radiation from a central core.

They are the sort of thing you can fit permanently in a cupboard or under a bed.

Peter

https://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&out...62733fd69812cd&bpcl=35466521&biw=1024&bih=591


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

delonghi bambino

They are fantastic. We tend to leave ours on a low setting during the night and it is enough to keep the van warm. First one up turns it up high and before long it's roasting.
We put ours between our two front seats.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

We use a small oil filled radiator which we bought from a car boot for £5. I see them at car boots often for around this price. I think a lot of people buy them and then realise that they are not big enough for there needs.
But they are perfect for the motorhome.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Bob45 said:


> delonghi bambino
> 
> They are fantastic. We tend to leave ours on a low setting during the night and it is enough to keep the van warm. First one up turns it up high and before long it's roasting.
> We put ours between our two front seats.


I can also give this my whole hearted approval. Initially we tried a cheaper one from Wilkinsons but it simply was not up to the task. This one is brilliant.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Another vote for the Delonghi Bambino. We either leave ours on low overnight to keep a base anti-chill level or else have it come on high early in the morning using a plug-in timer*, so the 'van is toasty when we get up.

It is also left permanently on the lowest thermostat setting as frost protection if the 'van is unused during winter months (although this is now infrequent!)

* Note if using a plug-in timer, be sure to get a digital one, as they are silent - the rotary ones with pins around the edge use a synchronous motor which can seem unbelievably noisy during the dead of night!


----------



## kikade (Sep 7, 2011)

Bought one from morrisons the other day £30 got three heat settings and its thermastically controlled called a Lowry goes up to 1500 watt.


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

We use one of these. Its only small so it sits in the cab area when we arrive on site.

http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Products/HEFH5.html

Paul


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow - for once we appear to have bought the "right" one!

We've actually got two small oil filled rads, but only use the Delonghi in the van. What we like about the Delonghi heater is that unlike the other one it has no hard metal vanes that would give you a nasty crack in the shin if you walked into it at night in the motorhome.

You can also pick it up and move it quite easily even when it's hot.

Steve


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We have a little one which we bought from B & Q several years ago. It works fine either to stop things freezing or to heat the van if we're away in winter.


----------



## tandc (May 1, 2005)

hi the range have got them at £15 I bought one yesterday.seems just as good as the one we paid £30 for at argos a month ago. terry.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Saw one in Asda other day £20 and 600 watt I think.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I recently bought and used the £14 model (700 watts)from The Range and it works quite well. It will struggle to provide all heating in the colder months but is fine otherwise. It is very compact and light.

Machine Mart are also doing a range of radiators. I bought their £30 model which has a 900 watt output and is fine for daytime use all winter.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We have a 500w Bambino too.

We like it so much we bought an 800w version to use in the house.

Can't remember what we paid but it was worth it.


Chris


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Indulge me, please? There are lts of recommendations here, but I cannot understand how much power you can use on hookup. I know some are 16a and some 10 and maybe some are lower, but how does that relate to Kw? 
For example if I have the TV (avtex) on, the sat box (humax freesat recorder and the Truma (500w, 1 kw or 2 kw) what else can I use? 
I have one electric hob and 3 gas.

I would quite like to use a halogen heater or another sort.....maybe an oil filled one (as that would be safer to use as frost protection when not in use outside the house).
Is there a simple formula for working this out, please?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

4maddogs said:


> Indulge me, please? There are lts of recommendations here, but I cannot understand how much power you can use on hookup. I know some are 16a and some 10 and maybe some are lower, but how does that relate to Kw?
> For example if I have the TV (avtex) on, the sat box (humax freesat recorder and the Truma (500w, 1 kw or 2 kw) what else can I use?
> I have one electric hob and 3 gas.
> 
> ...


you've got to know your total power load or you'll trip all sorts of things! watts divided by mains input = amps. so 1000w (1KW)/ 240w = approx 4 amps.

have a look at this recent thread http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-131464-amps.html


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

listerdiesel said:


> You can buy industrial space heater elements, usually listed as 'anti-condensation heaters'.
> 
> I see ratings from 50W up to 1kW , most are metal construction with finned radiation from a central core.
> 
> ...


Peter these look ideal for inbetween my double floor on the rv. I have blown air into the basement but these would be a good backup on 240 hook up if propane became low. Have you tried these and if so what size?

Dave


----------



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

I've just bought the 'bambino' from Amazon. The frost setting trips on when the temp falls below 6 c so that should look after the van on our drive throughout the winter. We'll be using the van occasionally so we'll see how effective it is when we're in there. Thanks for all the comments!   
David W


----------

